# Do you $SUBSCRIBE to the HD-EXTRA Package?



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Curious to know how many are getting this. I know this group isn't a "scientific" sample of the overall DirecTV subscribers but I'm just curious how many are paying extra for what (IMO) should be included in the HD package.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I do subscribe to it. But I also feel that it is one more "nickle and dime" charge on the part of DirecTV, which collectively have forced me to reduce my programming package in order to maintain my monthly bill at a tolerable level. 

I will continue to do that (reduce programming and service) as necessary until such time as I'm not getting enough to justify continuing service, then re-evaluate whether it is worth continuing service.

At least in my personal case, every effort on DirecTV's part to increase revenue has resulted in my modifying service so I end up paying less. It is only TV, and most of what I watch is available off-air. What I would lose is the convenience of multiple DVRs combined with the few additional channels that I actually do watch.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

I do subscribe to it, mostly for some of the old movies on MGM.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

NO WAY!


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I do subscribe. My family likes the HDNET movies, MGM, Smithsonian and the Universal channels. It is worth it to us. 

C&I and Palladia, not so much.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I did at one time but dropped it because I found myself never watching any of the channels in it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

If you see by my signature I have basically everything...so, what's $5 extra per month? lol


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I get most of the MGM channel movies on DirecTV On Demand through the MGM Channel OD and don't subscribe to the HD pack. For some reason that is part of DOD without the HD Pack.


JimAtTheRez said:


> I do subscribe to it, mostly for some of the old movies on MGM.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, $5/mo. Love it, some of the most watched channels and well worth the $5 for our household.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I do only because I'm an HD snob (or HD junkie, depending upon your point of view).


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I did at one time but dropped it because I found myself never watching any of the channels in it.


Im the same way. I only keep it because the site offers it free for 3 months every time I cancel it.


----------



## lee78221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, but I've been getting it for free.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL ... I was waiting for someone to say that because I have noticed the same thing. :lol:


joshjr said:


> Im the same way. I only keep it because the site offers it free for 3 months every time I cancel it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes.

Suspect this package and related pricing may change once the new D12 satellite is operational and more National HD channels are available. 

Perhaps some may only be packaged with this offering somehow....?


----------



## brian-ky (Aug 20, 2007)

There are enough good concerts on Palladia to justify $5/mth. 

Smithsonian needs to add some new programming instead of turning into the re-run channel.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I voted."free"..I was getting it for free, I haven't really checked my itemized bill lately. But if I am now paying $5/month then I will still keep it, it is worth it to me.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not much of a movie watcher, so I never bothered to take that offer.


----------



## tsduke (Mar 20, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> LOL ... I was waiting for someone to say that because I have noticed the same thing. :lol:


Same here.


----------



## mthompso105 (Mar 21, 2007)

I might be a dumb-ass for spending an "extra" $5/month but it is more about the choice than the actual product. I did not spend all the money on the TV, sound system etc etc to then get cheap on the viewing end. Now, if price was $5.99, then all bets would be off...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

FREE for six months (four months left), at which time I will cancel it.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

JimAtTheRez said:


> I do subscribe to it, mostly for some of the old movies on MGM.


Agreed


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No. I don't even get it free because the channels are of no worth to me.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

No, not interested.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I watch and enjoy the channels it provides quite a bit. I record at least 3 shows daily from channels in this package.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

No really sure what it is... I have a vague idea, but I don't and won't pay for it. I don't even pay for locals. The cost of watching TV is getting way too high.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Im the same way. I only keep it because the site offers it free for 3 months every time I cancel it.


I would do this, but the DirecTV site won't let me add programming online without paying more per month for the base package.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I would do this, but the DirecTV site won't let me add programming online without paying more per month for the base package.


That is true if you have a grandfathered package, but you can change programming via telephone and keep your current package. I did this recently and the CSR offered me a $10 discount for six months (without any complaints or begging).


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes, and I use it a lot.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> That is true if you have a grandfathered package, but you can change programming via telephone and keep your current package. I did this recently and the CSR offered me a $10 discount for six months (without any complaints or begging).


True, but I generally try to call DirecTV as little as possible. I'd much rather just do it online, but won't give up my Total Choice Plus to give them a few bucks more.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

jazzyd971fm said:


> No, not interested.


Ditto.



dpeters11 said:


> True, but I generally try to call DirecTV as little as possible. I'd much rather just do it online, but won't give up my Total Choice Plus to give them a few bucks more.


You hit the nail on the head with that one...


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I always will. I bought my HDTV to watch...... HD. 

I have a fever, and the only prescription is more HD.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

joshjr said:


> I only keep it because the site offers it free for 3 months every time I cancel it.


Yep on my 11th FREE month in a row now....would cancel if i ever had to pay but it doesnt look like they want my $$.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I voted "Tried it for free but wont pay for it".

I've gotten it free from time to time and enjoy it well enough, but I can't justify paying the extra $5 for it due to my own budget constraints. I also have a grandfathered package, so that precludes me just going on-line and adding it when it is free.

I watch/record enough right now as it is, so I don't miss it too much. If I was having trouble finding things I want to watch, I would call and see about adding it for no charge, but that's not in the cards right now.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

NO!!!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I actually enjoy it, I hate the fee (and have tried the dump trick with no luck) but I watch it often.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I pay for it, and I don't always get $5 a month out of the entertainment presented. But some months I do, and at the moment that $5 isn't really killing me.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

With no Social Security increase coming next year, I probably will look for some ways to save but I'll probably drop Starz and keep the HD Extra Pack.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes I have it, yes I pay for it, yes it's worth it to me.....


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

wildbill129 said:


> Yes I have it, yes I pay for it, yes it's worth it to me.....


Same here especially (for me) Palladia. That channel is cool.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I do subscribe mostly for HDNET movies and Smithsonian and sometimes for MGM but I also agree this should be part of the regular HD package. If DirecTV goes through another rate hike, this and Starz may be removed to keep the monthly bill tolerable.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

It's nickel and diming right out of the Dishnetwork playbook. Won't subscribe to it.


----------



## JACH (Aug 18, 2009)

I subscribe just to get HDnet Movies. That channel alone justifies the $5 for me. The sneak previews (before they hit theaters,) the classics, and other highly rated movies I might have missed all in HD....I'm hooked!! If it wasn't for HDnet Movies, I never would have seen The Godfather trilogy.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> No. I don't even get it free because the channels are of no worth to me.


I kind of agree. I think the only thing I watch is once in a while I catch a movie on HDnet movies. Not often enough to justify $5 a month.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember when i signed up with Directv a few months ago, this channel was included FREE for 3 months automatically.

Will this channel just disappear after the 3 months?

I do like Paladia and concerts and I am also a HD snob.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Maleman said:


> I remember when i signed up with Directv a few months ago, this channel was included FREE for 3 months automatically.
> 
> Will this channel just disappear after the 3 months?
> 
> I do like Paladia and concerts and I am also a HD snob.


It will probably be continued automatically and you will start being charged for it. If you do not want to pay the extra charge you will have to call and cancel it.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually you can cancel it online if you wait at least 30 days:

"You cannot remove this product online within 30 days of activation. Please call 1-800-DIRECTV if you would like to remove it for a fee. _After 30 days, you can remove it online without a fee_."



carl6 said:


> It will probably be continued automatically and you will start being charged for it. If you do not want to pay the extra charge you will have to call and cancel it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

We subscribe to the HD Extra pack. Aside from the networks I would say that the Smithsonian channel is in the top five of the channels I watch regularly. The MGM channel is easily in at least the top fifteen channels as well as HDNet.

I wasn’t originally going to pay for it but I found that I watch those three rather often. I have an SL on the Smithsonian Channel.

Mike


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

I get it free on the website for three months, then I cancel it and then sign up again for another 3 free months LOL


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I suspect that's not going to work long-term.


----------



## Aztec Pilot (Oct 11, 2007)

Nope, I am not paying for something that should be included.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

This little package is the most value for the money available from DirecTV, in my opinion.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

While this is far from a valid polling sample I'm still surprised at the number of people paying for this service. It's like 60/40 for those who pay for a sub for it. I wonder how many of those who are paying for it swore they wouldn't when it was first announced.  Just like with the "Would you pay for MRV if they charge for it" poll. "Offer it and they will come." 

My guess is that most people who do not frequest places like this don't even know it exists.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

So 6 HD channels for $5/month is "more value for the money" then 130+- HD channels for $10/month? Something seems wrong with that math.


paulman182 said:


> This little package is the most value for the money available from DirecTV, in my opinion.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

rudeney said:


> I do only because I'm an HD snob (or HD junkie, depending upon your point of view).


Me too. I only watch HD programs. HD, HD, HD!


----------



## jpx5 (Jul 24, 2007)

I pay for it as well, but I feel it should be included for free.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> So 6 HD channels for $5/month is "more value for the money" then 130+- HD channels for $10/month? Something seems wrong with that math.


Here's the math: 50% of what I watch comes from MGMHD and HDNet Movies.

Half my entertainment costs only $5.

It's new math.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> So 6 HD channels for $5/month is "more value for the money" then 130+- HD channels for $10/month? Something seems wrong with that math.


Value is all about the customer's perception. I see much more value in those extra 6 extra HD channels than the 130 that are "included".


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

idigg said:


> I get it free on the website for three months, then I cancel it and then sign up again for another 3 free months LOL


How?


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

Not sure that it's as valuable as it once was but I record a LOT of movies on HDNM!

Guess that means it IS worth it...


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It is a good value, less than 4% of my bill. As a matter of fact, it is the cheapest item on my bill


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

My family enjoys the movies on HDNet & MGM.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> So 6 HD channels for $5/month is "more value for the money" then 130+- HD channels for $10/month? Something seems wrong with that math.


Whoa. There's a $10 package that offers 130 HD channels? Sign me up! I'd quickly drop my Choice Extra + HD-DVR package and get that. (If you're referring to the $10 upgrade to convert existing stations to HD, then it's comparing apples to oranges).

I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack. Like others have said, I'm an HD junkie and want all I can get in HD. Once in a while I see something good on those channels.

/c


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I do subscribe to it. But I also feel that it is one more "nickle and dime" charge on the part of DirecTV, which collectively have forced me to reduce my programming package in order to maintain my monthly bill at a tolerable level.
> 
> I will continue to do that (reduce programming and service) as necessary until such time as I'm not getting enough to justify continuing service, then re-evaluate whether it is worth continuing service.
> 
> At least in my personal case, every effort on DirecTV's part to increase revenue has resulted in my modifying service so I end up paying less. It is only TV, and most of what I watch is available off-air. What I would lose is the convenience of multiple DVRs combined with the few additional channels that I actually do watch.


That's funny, Way back when, when I ended up switching to Satellite from cable that was what I did. Every time something on the cable bill went up I dropped something from the cable service and ended up paying less. Eventually I was down to basic cable. At that Point the cable company was running adverts knocking satellite TV or I would have never thought of looking into it. That would have been back when D* was D* for everything but premiums and USSB (??) for premiums, such as HBO, Cinemax Showtime etc.

Bottom line not only did the cable anti-satellite adverts not keep me from going there, They let me know it was around as an alternative. I was also wondering why they were afraid of satellite TV so I researched it and back then D* was substantially cheaper. I paid a lot of money back then for the two RCA boxes. Thanks cableco. Even paying a lot for the two RCAs I came ahead in a reasonable timeline.

Anyway
Cheers


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

The $10 "upgrade" FEE gives you ~100 HD channels (we'll use the lower amount because everyone doesn't have sports pkg). Without that fee you get ZERO HD channels. The $5 FEE gives you 6 additional HD channels. HD package = ~10cents per channel (based on 100), the "Extra" package upgrade = ~83cents per channel because you get 6. Can't beat the math. 

Either way you need the main package of whatever you choose so that fee is fixed and doesn't affect the cost per channel. We're talking about actual cost you pay to get an HD channel not it's intrinsic value to each individual.



ctaranto said:


> Whoa. There's a $10 package that offers 130 HD channels? Sign me up! I'd quickly drop my Choice Extra + HD-DVR package and get that. (If you're referring to the $10 upgrade to convert existing stations to HD, then it's comparing apples to oranges).
> 
> I do subscribe to the HD Extra Pack. Like others have said, I'm an HD junkie and want all I can get in HD. Once in a while I see something good on those channels.
> 
> /c


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Not for me.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

wildbill129 said:


> Yes I have it, yes I pay for it, yes it's worth it to me.....


Same here.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes - I subscribe, pay, and its a value considering we watch at least one of the channels daily.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The CSR's seem to offer it for free just about every time you call for something. The only time I considered paying for it was during the Olympics, when I called I was told I could try it for free for three months, Worked perfectly for me.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> The $10 "upgrade" FEE gives you ~100 HD channels (we'll use the lower amount because everyone doesn't have sports pkg). Without that fee you get ZERO HD channels. The $5 FEE gives you 6 additional HD channels. HD package = ~10cents per channel (based on 100), the "Extra" package upgrade = ~83cents per channel because you get 6. Can't beat the math.
> 
> Either way you need the main package of whatever you choose so that fee is fixed and doesn't affect the cost per channel. We're talking about actual cost you pay to get an HD channel not it's intrinsic value to each individual.


So again, the $10 fee just allows the HD versions of existing channels that you're already paying for in SD. The $5 fee turns on channels you don't get in at all (even in SD). Apples and oranges (and illogical math).

/c


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

It's still free to anyone. You just have to cancel the free 3 month preview at the end and then sign up again for free the next day, for another 3 months. You can do all of that online. I've done this now 5 or 6 times and have never paid for it. In fact, I just signed up again a few minutes ago.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I watch them all. I am disappointed that they are showing ads now on most of them now.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I subscribed for a month or so during the '08 Olympics, then dropped it like a hot potato.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's still free to anyone. You just have to cancel the free 3 month preview at the end and then sign up again for free the next day, for another 3 months. You can do all of that online. I've done this now 5 or 6 times and have never paid for it. In fact, I just signed up again a few minutes ago.


If this really is true, and DirecTV monitors this site as mentioned numerous times, then you may have been better served not bragging about it.


----------



## Paul E Fox II (Jul 6, 2008)

So far, HDNM is Ad Free but I was sad to find out that MGM had gone to Ad Supported.

I don't recall Universal HD ever being Ad Free but I've only had HD access since last summer.

I don't watch much UHD or MGM as I don't like the Ads but I do record of HDNM movies!


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

After the completion of my 3-month free trial, I saw they were offering it again. However, I almost never watch these channels so I passed on another free trial. Maybe if I see something I really want to see, I'll run to the computer and turn it on and get the 3 months from that date. Despite this deal being explored in earlier threads, they have yet to change anything, so they must be aware of this loophole and hope that people will not notice the $5 charge when the trial period ends.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Are all u that are paying for this checking your account on the directv site to see if u can get this free ?

I just cant believe that 50% here are paying for something that directv seems to give away like water.

I know grandfathered packages cant do it online but still seems high.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Dazed & Confused said:


> If this really is true, and DirecTV monitors this site as mentioned numerous times, then you may have been better served not bragging about it.


LOL no comment.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I had it for free and loved Smithsonian until I had seen all the shows. 

I am on the Premier package and firmly believe that for the kind of $$$ I am already shelling out, these channels should be included. I will probably re-up for free before the Winter Olympics for the Universal coverage-- then cxl in 3 mths.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry, I disagree. No matter how you slice it you are paying $10 to get ~100+ HD channels. Explain it any way you want but bottom line is you have to ante up $10 or you get ZERO HD whether they already exist in SD or not.


ctaranto said:


> So again, the $10 fee just allows the HD versions of existing channels that you're already paying for in SD. The $5 fee turns on channels you don't get in at all (even in SD). Apples and oranges (and illogical math).
> 
> /c


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Sorry, I disagree. No matter how you slice it you are paying $10 to get ~100+ HD channels. Explain it any way you want but bottom line is you have to ante up $10 or you get ZERO HD whether they already exist in SD or not.


True. And for just $10, you get 0 channels in HD.

You're comparing an HD _upgrade_ of existing channels to an HD _package_ of additional channels.

Apples. Oranges.

/c


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It is not a very good practice for DirecTV to be giving it away, when many of us spending over $150 a month and having to pay for it. The same thing is or was happening with Center Ice, people complaining about the lack of Versus are getting CI for free, while others are having to pay for it. 

I hope they change this policy soon.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I voted yes because I wasn't quick enough to get rid of it when they started charging for it, and now I cannot dump it without changing my package, which would end up costing me more to keep the other channels I have and want to keep.

So, it looks like I'm stuck with it!


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

islesfan said:


> I voted yes because I wasn't quick enough to get rid of it when they started charging for it, and now I cannot dump it without changing my package, which would end up costing me more to keep the other channels I have and want to keep.
> 
> So, it looks like I'm stuck with it!


Cant u just call them & have them cancel it....that way it wont change your current package.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

:uglyhamme


ctaranto said:


> True. And for just $10, you get 0 channels in HD.
> 
> You're comparing an HD _upgrade_ of existing channels to an HD _package_ of additional channels.
> 
> ...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Back to the poll ... I'm really surprised at the large number of paying subscribers. 48% of the respondents pay for it (HD-Xtra) and 42% won't. I guess DirecTV ain't so dumb after all.  They can suck us into paying for anything.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Back to the poll ... I'm really surprised at the large number of paying subscribers. 48% of the respondents pay for it (HD-Xtra) and 42% won't. I guess DirecTV ain't so dumb after all.  They can suck us into paying for anything.


Why should it surprise you that we pay $5 per month in order to get some of our favorite channels?

It might be possible for me to cancel and resubscribe, cancel and resubscribe, etc. and get it free...but my gosh, it's just $5 a month! Not worth all that trouble, and in addition, I really don't mind paying such a small amount for what I get.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I voted yes because I wasn't quick enough to get rid of it when they started charging for it, and now I cannot dump it without changing my package, which would end up costing me more to keep the other channels I have and want to keep.
> 
> So, it looks like I'm stuck with it!


I'm 99.99% sure you can drop HD Extra Pack without changing your underlying base package. At least it worked that way for me.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Back to the poll ... I'm really surprised at the large number of paying subscribers. 48% of the respondents pay for it (HD-Xtra) and 42% won't. I guess DirecTV ain't so dumb after all.  They can suck us into paying for anything.


I'm not sure why this is surprising to you. For $5/month I get several HD-only/specific channels that I watch and record multiple times daily. I don't have premium channels like HBO, CineMax, etc so for a lot less than one of those, I'm getting what I consider to be good value for even less at only $5 a month. If you don't like the HD-Extra channels, that's fine. But, for those who do, it's a pretty good value. Would I like it to be free? Sure but it's not. So, it should not be surprising that we pay so little for channels we enjoy.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

Dazed & Confused said:


> If this really is true, and DirecTV monitors this site as mentioned numerous times, then you may have been better served not bragging about it.


There's nothing "secret" about getting the pack for free multiple times. It's been discussed on numerous threads here over the past year or more. Where do you think I learned how to do it?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

It doesn't surprise me one bit that people pay $5/month to get their favorite channels, what surprises me is that people pay $5/month for what should be included with the "standard" HD package and that DirecTV can sell anything they want under any explanation they want to give for charging extra. The reason for this extra charge package was "because these channels don't have SD equivalents." SO WHAT!

I have no doubt that if they decided to remove 5 other popular HD channels next month from the standard HD package (for whatever reason they can come up with) that many people would pay for that as well. They could probably sell sand in the desert.  So much for "voting with ones wallet."



paulman182 said:


> Why should it surprise you that we pay $5 per month in order to get some of our favorite channels?
> 
> It might be possible for me to cancel and resubscribe, cancel and resubscribe, etc. and get it free...but my gosh, it's just $5 a month! Not worth all that trouble, and in addition, I really don't mind paying such a small amount for what I get.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> It doesn't surprise me one bit that people pay $5/month to get their favorite channels, what surprises me is that people pay $5/month for what should be included with the "standard" HD package and that DirecTV can sell anything they want under any explanation they want to give for charging extra. The reason for this extra charge package was "because these channels don't have SD equivalents." SO WHAT!
> 
> I have no doubt that if they decided to remove 5 other popular HD channels next month from the standard HD package (for whatever reason they can come up with) that many people would pay for that as well. They could probably sell sand in the desert.  So much for "voting with ones wallet."


I agree with you here. These channels should be included with at least the higher end packages (Choice Extra and beyond?). But, they're not. And I want the channels. So I pay the $5/month. I could also get 3 month free trials over and over, but I don't see the need to remember something else to do in my life.

I'm not one to not subscribe to channels I want to "send a message" to D* (I don't believe they get a message based on this, and I'd be the one without something I want). On the other hand, if they increased my core package $20/month, then I'd reconsider other packages or alternative sources.

/c


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> It doesn't surprise me one bit that people pay $5/month to get their favorite channels, what surprises me is that people pay $5/month for what should be included with the "standard" HD package and that DirecTV can sell anything they want under any explanation they want to give for charging extra. The reason for this extra charge package was "because these channels don't have SD equivalents." SO WHAT!
> 
> I have no doubt that if they decided to remove 5 other popular HD channels next month from the standard HD package (for whatever reason they can come up with) that many people would pay for that as well. They could probably sell sand in the desert.  So much for "voting with ones wallet."


They don't have to give us any reason for anything! Who cares what the reason is, anyway?

The question is, is it worth it to me (or you) to pay $5 for what you get? Because that's the price and the reason doesn't matter.

The real reason is, so they can get $5 more per month. And the reason for the DVR fee is to get $6 more per month, the reason for the HD fee is to get $10 more per month, and so on. There's no question as to the reason, the question is, is it worth it?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

D* charges $5 for the channels. I see them having that much value to me, so I pay. If I didn't see that much value, then I wouldn't pay. Now, would I rather not have to pay the $5 and get them for no extra charge? Sure, but that's not the case. Do I believe that D* should just include them in the price of my package? Yes, but they don't, and I suspect that if they did, my package would cost $5 more than it does, and then we'd have a thread about how we should be able to buy channels a la carte.


----------



## ctaranto (Feb 7, 2008)

rudeney said:


> Yes, but they don't, and I suspect that if they did, my package would cost $5 more than it does, and then we'd have a thread about how we should be able to buy channels a la carte.


So true. Great point.

/c


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

No, not worth the money to us.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Well we have it, but I'm not even sure how much we watch it  However, I have noticed that every time my husband and I think we aren't watching something and drop it the next thing you know there is something that we DO want to see :lol: We just can't win at all :nono:


----------



## mndwalsh (Nov 16, 2005)

I had it until about a month ago. I called up to get CI and the rep told me me I could save some money with a different package and not lose any channels. Well I lost the extra pack but haven't thought I would wait until I noticed there was something I wanted to record before adding it back. That hasn't happened yet so I don't see adding it back any time soon.


----------



## rpjones68 (Feb 5, 2007)

I had it for free for 3 months, now I just looked at my bill to cancel it and the charge for it is only $2.99, anyone else getting this price?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

rpjones68 said:


> I had it for free for 3 months, now I just looked at my bill to cancel it and the charge for it is only $2.99, anyone else getting this price?


It may be your 3 month free view ended in the middle of a bill period and it is only a partial month. Check it next month and see what it is.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Besides voting and registering my "I tried it but didn't subscribe," I would add NO! NO! NO!

There are some nice things in the package from time-to-time, but like others, I can't just keep adding more nickels and dimes to the bill. It really is only TV, after all.


----------

